# what experience do I have to have??



## maestro (May 3, 2002)

I''ve been sailing for about 10 years. I have owned an O''Day 22'' for the past 4 years (a lazer before that), my better half has sailed for at least 15 years and ownes an Islander 24'' I crew regularly on a J105 and am the delivery skipper of the J105 to all our regattas (mostly 1 day to get to and from), I have sailed at night, can navigate, read charts, gps, etc.

Neither of us have US Sailing Bareboat certifications but I have taken a us power squadren course in navigation and feel that I am a very good sailor (I handle a sailboat well,I am safe, cautious, can anchor well, dock, etc. etc.)

What specifically are charter companies looking for , before allowing a bareboat charter?? (besides ponying up tons of cash)

Thanks....


----------



## Stede (Jun 13, 2002)

maestro,

IMO, the two main things charter companies look at is your over all skill level -sailing/seamanship, and your familiarity in skippering a boat of similar size to the one you''re wanting to charter. Before my first charter, I had achieved a "Bareboat Certification" through a school aboard a 38 ft.boat. When I charterd, I got a 40 ft.boat. The charter company accepted my certification aboard the 38ft.boat to be sufficient to enable me to handle the 40 footer. It sounds to me like you have good over all skills. Worst case scenario, the charter company might make you take a skipper out for a half day to prove you know what you''re doing, depending on the size boat you are asking for. I suggest a first time charter in an area like the BVI. Sailing is great, navigation is easy, and it will allow you to get the first one (charter)under your belt. After that, I don''t think it will ever be a concern again from other charter companies. Good luck!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Maestro,

The Charter Companies are looking for a valid credit card. That is 90% of your qualification to charter. The sailing resume you fill out accounts for an additional 5%. Some may disagree but I challenge them to prove it. The manner in which you and your party conduct themselves upon arrival fill in the rest, however that last 5% can also be a killer. Being polite is always best. I bet, some local fellow will judge you worthy down there after he has seen you.

Study before you go. Be honest about your experience. You have plenty. Be very careful and watch out for the other charter boats aroung you. Some get by with no experience at all.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Gold Card enough for BVI''s, Platinum is needed for the Grenadines ....

Watch out for all the charter boats with just the jib up and the iron genny roaring. Especially in perfect winds. 

Thorsten

ps. you have more experience than I have and I had NO problem in the BVI''s to get a boat.


----------



## WaltAllensworth (Dec 10, 2003)

maestro - It sounds like you''ll be just fine. Be honest on the resume - you''ve got plenty of experience to qualify for the BVI. It''s easy if you''re careful. It''s like everything... you''ll get no serious questions unless things go bad, and in that case, the resume had better be accurate!

I''ve chartered 4 times in the Caribbean, and can definately say that no one has ever asked me enough questions to verify that I was capable of sailing the boat or not. Kinda sad, and kinda scary!


----------



## S/VNirvana (Jan 2, 2004)

My first sailboat was an Odat 23 Pop Top.

I have been sailing for over twenty five years in Long Island Sound with my wife. I did all of the sailing.

We chartered with the Moorings this past October (our first time). I filled out the resume based on my experience and also my certificates and usage of all the electronics. When you sit back and look at this you may think that this was someone else''s resume.

Be honest and when you get there they will show most of the locations on board and in a day you will think your sailing your own boat.

It seems that you have all the qualifications necessary. JUST BE CAUTIOUS and ENJOY YOURSELF!

You won''t be sailing at night and make sure that you are at anchor before dark. There are no lights to guide you through the area. You notice no traffic at night through the Drake Channel.

P.S. I don''t know if the Moorings didn''t give me a hard time because we just bought a Moorings 494 or they took my resume as it looked.


----------

